# Anyone using Quickbooks Connect with Sync????



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

How does it work for you??? https://qbc.intuit.com/qb/qbc/landing/index.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

*Alternative to Quickbooks for Contractors*

I fought with Quickbooks over the years with my construction company. I finally bought Sage Master Builder and love it. Spending the money to buy it was a hard pill to swallow, but after 6 months, I figure it was the best thing I could have ever done.
No more messing with Quickbooks and spreadsheets. 
http://www.ledgerwoodassociatesusa.com


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> How does it work for you??? https://qbc.intuit.com/qb/qbc/landing/index.html


How's it work for you Montana?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> How's it work for you Montana?


Haven't tried it yet. Still fighting with trying to get the accountants copy function to work between me and my accountant. BPWY can't make the accountants copy work either. Damn QB Tech Support Indians are worthless as tits on a boar..............


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Haven't tried it yet. Still fighting with trying to get the accountants copy function to work between me and my accountant. BPWY can't make the accountants copy work either. Damn QB Tech Support Indians are worthless as tits on a boar..............


I'm liking how it sounds. Let me know if you need help. I speak fluent Punjab!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I'm liking how it sounds. Let me know if you need help. I speak fluent Punjab!


Lmao!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm hoping when I upgrade to v2012 that my accountants copy works.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I'm hoping when I upgrade to v2012 that my accountants copy works.


My accountant and i are both runnig V2011, Both running Windblows 7 Ect. and the POS still don't work......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My current one is v2009.

Hers is all the top of the line stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> My accountant and i are both runnig V2011, Both running Windblows 7 Ect. and the POS still don't work......


I too am running version 2011 and spent about 3 hours on tech support just last week. I'm so over the hoopla over this software. Couldn't understand a friggin thing the first tech was trying to say, only to find out that they transferred me to the wrong damn department. Needless to say I introduced those peaceful Hindu's to some good old colorful American profanity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Quick books is pretty simple to figure out. Feel free to send me a PM, I MIGHT be able to help you out.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Quick books is pretty simple to figure out. Feel free to send me a PM, I MIGHT be able to help you out.


Oh i have most of the software figured out fine as i have been using it for 2 years. The problem is my accountant and i cannot get the accountants copy to work!!!! The damn indians can't seem to do a thing about it and you can't seem to get hold of a red blooded American to help you!! I have spent as much on Tech support as i have on the program but to no avail...............


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Oh i have most of the software figured out fine as i have been using it for 2 years. The problem is my accountant and i cannot get the accountants copy to work!!!! The damn indians can't seem to do a thing about it and you can't seem to get hold of a red blooded American to help you!! I have spent as much on Tech support as i have on the program but to no avail...............


Do you have a quickbooks certified CPA in your area? They should be able to assist you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> The damn indians can't seem to do a thing about it and you can't seem to get hold of a red blooded American to help you!! I have spent as much on Tech support as i have on the program but to no avail...............


Good Morning,

Would you be willing to pay $20.00 per hour for tech support from a "red blooded American?"


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Intuit's website hosting tech support is out of Denver CO.

I spoke to an easy to understand white boy when I had an issue.
Why can't they do that for their software?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Do you have a quickbooks certified CPA in your area? They should be able to assist you.



There is a few. The Accountant one of my brokers uses is one and he has issues with the accountants copy with a few of his clients as well. This is NOT an isolated issue. My fathers accountant in Florida has never been able to make it work since they started using QB 10 years ago. They back up on a flash drive or CD and meet up 2X a month which is what i have been doing but it makes it a REAL PITA. Abdula Hachmiester has even remoted into my PC and my accountants for hours on and and couldn't seem to find the issue. I have come to the conclusion it's just a POS program that someone has made millions on as there really is not anything else out there for competition..........


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> There is a few. The Accountant one of my brokers uses is one and he has issues with the accountants copy with a few of his clients as well. This is NOT an isolated issue. My fathers accountant in Florida has never been able to make it work since they started using QB 10 years ago. They back up on a flash drive or CD and meet up 2X a month which is what i have been doing but it makes it a REAL PITA. Abdula Hachmiester has even remoted into my PC and my accountants for hours on and and couldn't seem to find the issue. I have come to the conclusion it's just a POS program that someone has made millions on as there really is not anything else out there for competition..........


Have you thought of using quickbooks online? That's what we use. You can create a login for your book keeper to pull what he or she will need at any moment. We made the switch 3 years ago and find it well worth the cost. Saves you less paper and space on your drive. Safe secure and can access it from anywhere. I even have an app on my iPhone. 

Linda was a Accountant business owner. Perhaps she might now. Hope it works. I know how dang important these docs are and Harilala and Darshika can't seem to help you.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I am thinking of online but can't get past the cost.

My accountant says that she thinks I'm good to wait another year maybe two before going to the online version.


----------

